# 17 year old Shih Tzu



## diane0905

My Shih Tzu, Nicky, is 17 (Luke, our Golden is three) years old. My children are 28 and 23, so Nicky has been a big part of their lives growing up. He's been a good doggie -- typical Shih Tzu personality. He's never been a yapper, but goodness he's had plenty of independent spirit and quite a stubborn streak. I read somewhere if you want a highly trainable dog, don't get a Shih Tzu. I concur.  Nicky is smart as can be -- he simply has always done what Nicky wants. 

For the last year we've been able to tell Nicky is really going downhill. He obviously has some arthritis and his body has become more drawn up. He can still get up and go out to potty and he eats really well until the last week or so. I will say even though he can still make it outside to potty, he is often having accidents in the house, which he used to not do. It may be a lack of control as it occurs whether he's sick or not.

Lately, he's been getting recurring diarrhea which eventually gets bloody and has been on quite a few courses of Flagyl. Right now he's taking Flagyl and a anti-diarrhea medication. Plus, he's on eye ointment because she thought his eyes were gunky.

I took him to the vet Friday because of his recurrent diarrhea and she said Nicky had gone from 21 to 13 lbs! Nicky has never been an overweight Shih Tzu -- he's just extra tall. When I first got him the vet said he was 100% Shih Tzu and just a giant in his breed. 

He's so thin now his rear end looks almost non-existent and you can see his spine on top of his body. He has been eating fine so the vet thinks he's just not getting the nutrients from the food he eats. He probably has at least 50 mole like growths on his body. By the time these started developing, I opted not to have them removed because Nicky was around 15 years old and I was scared to let them put him under for something superficial. The vet said the moles weren't a problem other than not looking so great.

Friday the vet ran blood tests including some sort of blood test which will tell her something about his heart because Nicky apparently has a very distinct and localized heart murmur. She wanted to run x-rays, but I figured I'd wait on the blood tests first. To be frank, at Nicky's age, I don't know much they could do for him anyway. It's not like he'd make it through surgery and I wouldn't want to put him through any surgery.

The vet was going on about all sorts of medicine he could take like eye drops to help his dry eyes, medication for his heart, medication if he isn't absorbing his nutrients correctly, medicine for arthritis, etc.

I feel like a cold owner, but I don't know that I want to put Nicky through all of that at such an advanced age. I asked her whether 17 was a really advanced age for a Shih Tzu given her list of things we could do for Nicky. She said it's old for any dog.

Do any of you have any experience with dogs of advanced years? Would you put them through a bunch of medications to prolong their lives at this age?

We love Nicky very much and definitely don't want to make him suffer. To be honest, part of me wishes he would go peacefully in his sleep. 

Every once in a while -- about once a month -- Nicky will even bounce around like he's full of energy. He went running outside one day and took this jump up a step on my side porch and his legs wouldn't support him and he went flat like a pancake. I don't think he knows he's as old as he is during these moments.

Here's Nicky before he really started losing the weight -- this is the beginning of this past winter:


----------



## Tahnee GR

I guess I don't personally consider giving a dog medications, to be putting him through anything, unless he struggles or gets very upset during the process. I agree that putting him through surgery at his age would very possibly be too much.

Given that, 17 is old for any dog. We put our childhood poodle down at 18, when he could no longer control his bowels or bladder, and stopped wagging his tail or responding to us. It's a very difficult decision to make, and a fine line sometimes between too soon and too late (when the quality of life is no longer there).

It sounds as though he has had a long, love-filled life


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, the one thing x-rays might tell you is if he possibly has cancer. This knowledge could make your decision much easier.


----------



## diane0905

Tahnee GR said:


> I guess I don't personally consider giving a dog medications, to be putting him through anything, unless he struggles or gets very upset during the process. I agree that putting him through surgery at his age would very possibly be too much.
> 
> Given that, 17 is old for any dog. We put our childhood poodle down at 18, when he could no longer control his bowels or bladder, and stopped wagging his tail or responding to us. It's a very difficult decision to make, and a fine line sometimes between too soon and too late (when the quality of life is no longer there).
> 
> It sounds as though he has had a long, love-filled life


Thanks! I suppose after watching my parents go through illnesses and pass away I feel a little jaded about an abundance of medications. Sometimes they seem to cause as many problems as they remedy, but I'm sure our vet will make the best suggestions.

The vet I went to is a new vet at the vet I've been going to for years. I probably just felt uncomfortable because I've been used to the husband and wife vet we've seen for years. I'll be sure to talk to one of them about Nicky.

I'll see what the blood work shows and then decide whether or not I want to get him x-rayed.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Good luck. Like I said, it is a tough decision, but when made with love, you won't go wrong.


----------



## diane0905

I heard from the vet today.

She said Nicky's blood work all came back normal.

Some test she ran showed his liver enzymes were elevated a lot which made her believe he either has an infection or blockage in his gallbladder. She also said he had high protein levels in his urine, which would also point to gallbladder issues.

She suggested an ultrasound and I asked her what that would reveal. She said it would reveal whether or not he had a blockage there. I asked her if he had a blockage could it be treated with medicine and she said it would require surgery. I asked her if she thought he was too old for surgery and she said he may very well pass away during the surgery and if he didn't would have trouble recuperating afterwards and may not make it through recovery.

This made me wonder why she suggested the ultrasound if that were the case?

Anyway, she said the other option would be to treat it like an infection and put him on an antibiotic and a high level of probiotics. She said if it wasn't an infection, however, there is a chance his gall bladder could rupture and that would kill him. 

It sounds like if he gets the surgery it will kill him and if he doesn't he may die.

I'm going with the meds.

Edit: Oh -- and I meant to say she also said Nicky's tests didn't show up anything she could see going on with his heart, so his heart murmur must be localized and not causing any health problems so far.


----------



## diane0905

I have decided to feed Nicky lean hamburger and rice. It's the only way he'll take his medicine. He had hardly eaten a thing for almost two days and when I served up hamburger, he was more than happy to eat it. We'll stick with that at this point. At least he's happy that way. 

I really think Nicky only has a very short while. My husband went out of town today, so I hope he gets home before Nicky passes. We all love Nicky, but my husband has always been the one to walk Nicky and I walk Luke (the Golden). In the last year, Nicky's walks have only been out to the cul de sac and back. Some days Nicky will only go to the backyard. Today he's mostly just been asleep other than when we've headed out.

Poor Nick Nick. My son has been home for a week and my daughter is heading here with her grandbaby tomorrow for the weekend. They will surely be upset if Nicky passes while they are here, but at least they'll get to see him.


----------



## diane0905

Nicky is still hanging in there and taking his meds as long as I put them in hamburger. I'm glad to be getting food in him. Maybe he's going to fight the good fight for a bit longer. I hope so.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm glad that Nicky will still eat. Gosh, I sure hate this for you.


----------



## diane0905

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> I'm glad that Nicky will still eat. Gosh, I sure hate this for you.


Thank you. He's taking his meds and eating his hamburger/rice, so that's good. Nicky can't go up and down stairs anymore and that's just happened in the last couple of weeks. I just tote him up and down each day. I bought Luke (the Golden) this fancy huge bed from Frontgate with a bone that has his name on it. It looks like a couch. lol Luke could care a less about it -- he either wants to lay down on places where we have marble (foyer and fireplaces) or on our bed, which is where he sleeps at night. Nicky won't sleep on our bed, but he is LOVING the new giant bed (Luke's) he's sleeping in. He looks so tiny lying on Luke's big bed. It's so soft and cushiony, however, so I know he's loving it. 

I figure if he's going to leave this world, at least he'll enjoy the good food and big soft bed on the way. My husband said, "Nicky's so tough, honey, he's probably going to live to see 20 years old. 

Beautiful Golden puppy photo in your signature, by the way!!


----------



## diane0905

I think we're going to make an appointment to put Nicky to sleep next week. He's back to hardly taking his medicine and will only eat straight hamburger, if he eats at all. Since he had already lost from 22 to 13lbs and he still isn't eating much, I feel like he's slowly wasting away. I'm sure he's down to 11lbs or so now. He's nothing but skin and bones.

He also appears to be having issues pushing his poop out. The last time by the time he finally got it pushed out it was lodged into his hair and we had to cut it out. While doing that, we noticed his anal area looks horrible. The vet had expressed his anal glands last time he had an appointment and didn't say anything, so it must be something recent. It looks like REALLY bad hemorrhoids. I read canine dementia can result in anal sphincter issues.

Besides all of that, he can't walk up any stairs now or down -- we just carry him -- and when he's standing around he appears to just be in a daze.

I don't want to be that person who waits too long to do this. He's starting to seem like he's not thinking his life is real enjoyable.

We're going to wait until next week because both the children (adults) are going to be visiting this weekend for Mother's Day, so I want them to see him again.


----------



## diane0905

Well, Nicky held out until today. We put him to sleep this morning. I'm focusing on the fact he had such a nice life and lived to 17 years old.

R.I.P. Nicky.


----------



## Wendy427

so sorry for your loss of Nicky. Rest in peace, dear boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

RIP Nicky, run pain free at the bridge! I am sorry for your loss; but better one day too soon, than one moment too late.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry for your loss, but you absolutely did the best thing you could do for him. It is so obvious that he was well-loved and well cared for.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry. Losing our furry friends at any age is so very hard. Godspeed little one, and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry. My first dog was a shih tzu and I got him when I was ten years old and put him to sleep when I was 27. I totally understand what you are going through. My vet told me that when a pet has been with you through all your life's mile stones, it is usually a harder loss to accept.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry about your loss. Sounds like you were doing everything you could to make him better. Sometimes their bodies just cant hold on. RIP Nicky.. Run free..your not in pain anymore and are in good company..


----------



## love never dies

Rest in Peace - Nicky - You got a nice life and lived to 17 years old.
I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## C's Mom

Sorry to hear about Nicky's passing. I also had a Shih Tzu who lived to the ripe old age of 17. She experienced very similar problems to Nicky. She was such a great dog and hard to let go of but we must do what is right in the end. Sending you strength and good memories of your boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for your loss of Nicky. He had a long good life with you and your family.

Godspeed little guy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry about your loss of Nicky.


----------



## diane0905

C's Mom said:


> Sorry to hear about Nicky's passing. I also had a Shih Tzu who lived to the ripe old age of 17. She experienced very similar problems to Nicky. She was such a great dog and hard to let go of but we must do what is right in the end. Sending you strength and good memories of your boy.


Awww. Cute photo. It's nice they get to live such long lives. Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Thank you everyone! It feels weird not having Nicky around. We miss him, but we do know it was time. I think Luke (our Golden) has noticed Nicky is missing as he seemed sad for a few days and looks for him in his bed. Nicky wasn't very interactive with Luke anymore, but they still slept right up against each other. Often, Nicky would lay his head on Luke's body. It was so cute.

Here's some shots of Nicky (and Luke, our Golden):

This was taken about a year ago:










Wondering if we have to keep the obnoxious puppy:










Became best buds as time went on:



















This was about six months before Nicky passed. He was still so proud when he was freshly groomed. 











And again -- thank y'all. We'll eventually get another dog so Luke won't have to be alone. We can't decide if we want another Golden Retriever or what. It will have to be a swimmer. We'll do that later though -- probably around Christmas.


----------



## BeeJay

diane0905 said:


> My Shih Tzu, Nicky, is 17 (Luke, our Golden is three) years old. My children are 28 and 23, so Nicky has been a big part of their lives growing up. He's been a good doggie -- typical Shih Tzu personality. He's never been a yapper, but goodness he's had plenty of independent spirit and quite a stubborn streak. I read somewhere if you want a highly trainable dog, don't get a Shih Tzu. I concur.  Nicky is smart as can be -- he simply has always done what Nicky wants.
> 
> For the last year we've been able to tell Nicky is really going downhill. He obviously has some arthritis and his body has become more drawn up. He can still get up and go out to potty and he eats really well until the last week or so. I will say even though he can still make it outside to potty, he is often having accidents in the house, which he used to not do. It may be a lack of control as it occurs whether he's sick or not.
> 
> Lately, he's been getting recurring diarrhea which eventually gets bloody and has been on quite a few courses of Flagyl. Right now he's taking Flagyl and a anti-diarrhea medication. Plus, he's on eye ointment because she thought his eyes were gunky.
> 
> I took him to the vet Friday because of his recurrent diarrhea and she said Nicky had gone from 21 to 13 lbs! Nicky has never been an overweight Shih Tzu -- he's just extra tall. When I first got him the vet said he was 100% Shih Tzu and just a giant in his breed.
> 
> He's so thin now his rear end looks almost non-existent and you can see his spine on top of his body. He has been eating fine so the vet thinks he's just not getting the nutrients from the food he eats. He probably has at least 50 mole like growths on his body. By the time these started developing, I opted not to have them removed because Nicky was around 15 years old and I was scared to let them put him under for something superficial. The vet said the moles weren't a problem other than not looking so great.
> 
> Friday the vet ran blood tests including some sort of blood test which will tell her something about his heart because Nicky apparently has a very distinct and localized heart murmur. She wanted to run x-rays, but I figured I'd wait on the blood tests first. To be frank, at Nicky's age, I don't know much they could do for him anyway. It's not like he'd make it through surgery and I wouldn't want to put him through any surgery.
> 
> The vet was going on about all sorts of medicine he could take like eye drops to help his dry eyes, medication for his heart, medication if he isn't absorbing his nutrients correctly, medicine for arthritis, etc.
> 
> I feel like a cold owner, but I don't know that I want to put Nicky through all of that at such an advanced age. I asked her whether 17 was a really advanced age for a Shih Tzu given her list of things we could do for Nicky. She said it's old for any dog.
> 
> Do any of you have any experience with dogs of advanced years? Would you put them through a bunch of medications to prolong their lives at this age?
> 
> We love Nicky very much and definitely don't want to make him suffer. To be honest, part of me wishes he would go peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> Every once in a while -- about once a month -- Nicky will even bounce around like he's full of energy. He went running outside one day and took this jump up a step on my side porch and his legs wouldn't support him and he went flat like a pancake. I don't think he knows he's as old as he is during these moments.
> 
> Here's Nicky before he really started losing the weight -- this is the beginning of this past winter:


Your Nicky sounds a lot like my 17 year old Shih Tzu Smokey. Nicky also sounds well loved. Take care. Don't be so hard on yourself. Seems to me like you did a loving job. And you are right. Shih Tzu's do what the want to do. Oh well. I love him anyway.


----------

